# Back to basics...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

but the ideas gleamed from this are about priceless...

.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sweet! Ummm....how much


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I still have my Shopsmith from the 80's. And still use it for some some things.


HJ


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Basic jig is $4100 to 5100 depending on options and that might be Aussie dollars. Plunge mechanism $440, circ saw attachment $245, chain saw attachment $230, router attachment $125, dust extraction attachment $115. Some of the extensions and eextra width beam are thousands.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Basic jig is $4100 to 5100 depending on options and that might be Aussie dollars. Plunge mechanism $440, circ saw attachment $245, chain saw attachment $230, router attachment $125, dust extraction attachment $115. Some of the extensions and extra width beam are thousands.


time for your own ideas to be used in your own shop....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very cool. Now I know what to get Stick for Christmas


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> time for your own ideas to be used in your own shop....


I agree, the ideas are excellent but my pockets aren't that deep. It would be possible to engineer some substitutions for some of the materials. I had an idea for making a sliding table for TS out of plywood with a little UHMW to slide on. I think it could be adaptable to this as well.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I agree, the ideas are excellent but my pockets aren't that deep. It would be possible to engineer some substitutions for some of the materials. I had an idea for making a sliding table for TS out of plywood with a little UHMW to slide on. I think it could be adaptable to this as well.


the ultimate sled...


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

The machine is nice! However, a handy guy could use the concept to make a very capable table for a lot less money.

I have a Samson 5x10 CNC plasma table that I converted to a dedicated router table in my wood shop. This video makes me want to figure out how to mount a circular saw onto the gantry to let the table rip sheets via computer control. I may not need to build my 12-foot-wide panel saw after all.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

@honesttjohn: John, I still have my Shopsmith too. I seldom use it but can't bring myself to sell it. I could use the room but I just hang on to it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Some interesting concepts to be borrowed.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

JFPNCM said:


> Some interesting concepts to be borrowed.


You are right. I had some similar ideas in my mind when I made my contraption.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Shop guy said:


> @honesttjohn: John, I still have my Shopsmith too. I seldom use it but can't bring myself to sell it. I could use the room but I just hang on to it.


Mine is not a Shopsmith, it is a knockoff but I used Shopsmith parts for repairs when needed and they fit and work great.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

@MEBCWD: Mike, I remember those but can't remember what brand they had on them. I don't think I ever actually saw one. Just saw the advertisements for them. If I remember right they were about an exact copy of the Shopsmith.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Richard,

I got mine from Harbor Freight many years ago. I got it with all the extras (belt sander, bandsaw, 6" jointer) for less than the basic Shopsmith. 

They were made in Taiwan from molds made from a Shopsmith after the patent expired. They were sold by a few other places and were made under different manufacture's names (adhesive sticker names). Shortly after I bought this one they disappeared from the market. Harbor Freight still sold standard parts for a few years but never sold repair parts. They were made close enough to Shopsmith specs that any replacement parts fit with out much modification. The differences in parts were mostly screws where rivets were used or slight changes in non-critical areas. All machined areas were a great fit.


----------

